# Laboratory Equipment Auction



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's an interesting auction. Maybe a good place to pick up a microscope or something else useful.

http://ableauctions.ca/auction?aAuctionId= click submit thread 7c950924-2f95-4bad-a697-337ead5ddbbc


----------

